# Showing Your Dog -- Books



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello. We're really excited that our breeder is showing our boy Echo. Wondering if anyone has read any good books on showing dogs (for adults or children). This is a whole new world for me and this section of the forum has suddenly become so interesting.

I have a few recommendations that have been pretty good. Thought I'd share them. 

Show Me! A Dog-Showing Primer by D. Caroline Coile, PhD
The Absolute Beginners Guide to Showing Your Dog by Cheryl Smith
Going for the Blue: Inside the World of Show Dogs and Dog Shows by Roger A.Caras


----------



## Melissa's poodles (Nov 18, 2014)

If your on Facebook the group 'positive training for show dogs' is a nice resource 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/348850391820349/


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

Melissa's poodles said:


> If your on Facebook the group 'positive training for show dogs' is a nice resource
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/348850391820349/


Thanks Melissa. I really appreciate this. 

Any resources, videos about dog shows/showing would be of great help.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

My local library had Show Dog by Josh Dean Book | Josh Dean . It was an interesting book and had a good deal of info I knew and also some new info for me, woven into the real life stories of Jack and his human mum.

I'm not any expert on showing but did see a couple of errors. If memory serves, one was about what group a breed is in. Show Dog rang pretty true based on my limited personal showing experience and knowledge I've been fortunate to glean from people who have spent many years in the ring.

The Art of Handling Show Dogs (Dogwise Classics): Frank Sabella, Shirlee Kalstone: 9781617811517: Amazon.com: Books is a book I've long wanted to buy and one day hope to have need of .

Another, same circumstances as above: The Winning Edge: Show Ring Secrets (Howell reference books): George Alston: 0785555038103: Amazon.com: Books (I would have loved to have taken his seminar).

Peter Green New Secrets of Successful Show Dog Handling: Peter Green, Mario Migliorini: 0697987902009: Amazon.com: Books

Chris Walkowicz Dog Show Judging: The Good, the Bad and the Ugly: Chris Walkowicz: 9781929242665: Amazon.com: Books

Robert Cole An Eye for a Dog: Illustrated Guide to Judging Purebred Dogs: Robert W. Cole: 9781929242146: Amazon.com: Books


There's more . Sorry for only amazon links; I'm rushing and it's faster than typing out titles. Dogwise.com is a fantastic resource and their ebooks also come as pdfs, which may work better for some devices than kindle, if using a digital format. Dogwise would also have any great videos-I'd look there more than amazon, as Dogwise is specific to the fancy.

ETA: These are not books I own, but rather books I would like to own, and would be many of my go tos if I were in line to get a show prospect puppy. Maybe one day...


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

One more, gotta have Pat Trotter in there! Born to Win, Breed to Succeed is one I'd love to read and have, even though I've no intentions of breeding. It would give so much insight. I think I'm going to buy the pdf version and put it on my phone.

Oh, not specifically conformation showing, but it's addressed. Sue Ailsby.


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

Streetcar,
I had a look at the links and the comments on Amazon. These sound fabulous. Thank you!! I'll be ordering a couple of them right away.

Monica


----------

